# Check out the only thing on the vile Michael Moore website



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Check out the only thing on the vile Michael Moore website (http://www.michaelmoore.com).

An image of GW Bush made up of micro faces (I'm guessing of the 1000 soldiers and marines killed in Iraq so far). This says more to me than one of his slimeball rants...he is pouting now.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey that's pretty good. It is unfortunate that all of those brave men and women had to die for poor intelligence.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Or the liberation of an oppressed people. wich ever you preffer.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Only the Kurds were oppressed, and that was in 1988. It was a fairly stable country till we came in. 92% of the iraqis see us as occupiers.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, thats completely opposite to other polls! in otherwards neither of them s acurate?

MT: you consider people who dont know what there leader will order them to do (at gunpoint), who are shot for dissagreeing wth him, and whos sones kill, rape and pillage at will to be free from oppression? thats wierd.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You shouldn't believe everything you read, Iraq wasn't as bad as it was cracked up to be. At the least, it is worse now than it was before.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Where did you get that info from? something youv read I assume.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've actually talked to immigrants from Iraq, where are your credible resources?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Those imigrants are only credible if they imigrated ater tha war was "over". I had an iraqi imigrant in my town a while ago...he was working at a 7-11. he had a few Ready-made Explosive devices stored up in his home, and was embezeling money from the gass station to send back to iraq...Wonder who the money was going to?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

After the war? These people emigrated under Saddams rule, but said the conditions were not bad. Could I get a news link to that terrorist in your area? That one is new to me.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ill dig it up for you sometime. he may have been Iranian. it was a small time thing. all i realy remember is that our local news station said he had caped pipes, and solid explosives, and that he had made several large transfers of money back home(to Iraq, not Iran) before he was caught.

it sholdnt be a suprise. Law enforcement is foiling alot more terrorists than you hear about.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I've actually talked to immigrants from Iraq, where are your credible resources?


MT if your so anxious to question troopers credibility where are your immigrants?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

MT, MT, MT...... Iraq worse now than under Saddam's rule? I wonder what some of the families of the thousands of people Saddam put to death would say about that? You mention the Kurds, but how about the Shiites that he murdered after the Gulf War and the many, many political murders he and his regime committed over the years? Sure it is not great over there right now, but it is certainly moving in the right direction. Once the election is held and we are able to start moving some of our troops out, I am confident it will stabilize over there. No one ever said this war would be easy.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Michael Moore is an idiot. Anyone who believes his crap is nutz. Passing that movie off as a documentary should be against the law, and the media should be blamed for backing it up too.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> After the war? These people emigrated under Saddams rule, but said the conditions were not bad. Could I get a news link to that terrorist in your area? That one is new to me.


MT, you really amuse and amaze me. Well yeah, it's not bad when you do what and when you're told. Ask the hundreds of thousand of dead Iraqi's who disagreed with Sadaam if it was bad. I'm sure the people who didn't rock the boat in Germany thought Hitler was great. I'll bet Manson's followers thought it wasn't "that bad" in his little cult.

You mentioned that only the Kurds were oppressed--I suppose you think it was all right that only the blacks were oppressed here in America.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Michael Moore is an idiot!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gunner said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > After the war? These people emigrated under Saddams rule, but said the conditions were not bad. Could I get a news link to that terrorist in your area? That one is new to me.
> ...


Where are your sources. In response the people I talked to all attended my school.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

there is the problem right there. that means two things are likely true:

#1)They were born after saddam took power...meaing that is the only life they ever would have know. i immagine it wouldnt seem that bad if thats the way you thought it was supposed to be.

#2) they are likely young-25 or younger. in other words, they are likely liberal like you, and thus will instinctively oppose anything that would make Bush sound or look Good.

Im not trying to run down these "friends" of yours, but you should be aware that there is more to being a credible witness than being at the scene of the crime. :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> there is the problem right there. that means two things are likely true:
> 
> #1)They were born after saddam took power...meaing that is the only life they ever would have know. i immagine it wouldnt seem that bad if thats the way you thought it was supposed to be.
> 
> ...


They had lived under both Saddams rule and in America for several years, they know what things should be.

Indeed they were young, but that is not why they didn't like Bush. They didn't like Bush because they came from somewhere other than America.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"They had lived under both Saddams rule and in America for several years, they know what things should be. "

--And they don't think they are better off in America? I find that hard to believe. There is nowhere on earth anyone is better off that here. if you think otherwise, then id advise you to go look for this "better place" and leave us here to stew in our misery.

"Indeed they were young, but that is not why they didn't like Bush. They didn't like Bush because they came from somewhere other than America."

--in other words, they haven't fully grasped what it means to be American, or what we stand for yet. Hopefully that will change with time.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"--And they don't think they are better off in America? I find that hard to believe. There is nowhere on earth anyone is better off that here. if you think otherwise, then id advise you to go look for this "better place" and leave us here to stew in our misery. "

They came to America for a better education system and more jobs. There is no doubt that America is better, but Iraq was not terrible under Saddam's rule either.

"--in other words, they haven't fully grasped what it means to be American, or what we stand for yet. Hopefully that will change with time. "

I know what America SHOULD stand for and usually stands for, but I don't know what it stands for any more.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats Ok MT. we dont expect you to understand things before your time.

Its ok, maybee in 4 years youl get a Dem president again. :fiddle:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What time would this be? Reagan administration?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Whatever you want it to Mean Tigre.


----------

